# Forager bees to the rescue...maybe (NC)



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

although your title says NC, it might help long term if you go to your profile and add a permanent, more defined location.


----------



## warp1 (Apr 15, 2019)

good idea...update


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

warp1 said:


> good idea...update


Perfect.
For whatever it's worth, I am scheduled to do a talk tomorrow evening for a nearby bee club on late season splits. One of the issues I'll be addressing is avoiding robbing. I hope to record it and if it works out, I'll add it to my Youtube channel.


----------

